# Warning Signs



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone ever aware of the warning signs of dog distress? Might be helpful to post some for the newbies...:-k


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you mean heat, or cold, or bloat .... ?

Or just general ill-health warnings?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Most of the medical signs...


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

There are so many different things that dogs can or will do to show distress or illness. Or some dogs hide their signs of discomfort or illness.
The ones that i notice right off the bat are, 
Lack of interest in food
Diarrhea, soft stools
Urine off color or housebreaking accidents
Soreness when touched
General color of gums or eyes, red? white? yellow?
Is this what your referring to?
K


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is a biggie that Connie posted a while back.
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/bloat-caught-video-aware-22316/


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

It makes sense to be observant. One of my dogs was "off" a few years back. I knew something was wrong, brought him in to the vet and come to find out he had lepto.
Vet told me in his 30 plus years of practice he had never seen an owner "catch it" so soon.
Sometimes you just gotta trust your gut.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I caught a "twisted torsion" quickly. Taking the dog home from training at Midnight - he jumped up at me - I put him in the car box and 15 minuites later let him out at home.

He slouched through the garden with head held low and instead of coming in to the house, lay down on the damp grass which for him was up to then not heard of.

I called him to me, felt his flanks, not too much extended but then he began to "reach" with no food coming out.

This was a very lively dog so easy to think that something was wrong.

Called the vet. Senior partner was inclined to ignore symptoms but we insisted on bringing him in to the clinic (was their oopening day of new clinic).

Took him - senior partner's son met us and dog charged towards the clinic doors (Eric our Briard just loved outings whatever the outcome). Son sceptical but X-Ray showed twisted lateral torsion (unusual). After operation, no food in stomach, just grass. Stomach stiched to lining.

Eric made 100% recovery and carried on to IPO 3, lived to be 13,5 years.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I lost my PP Bouvier on October 25 from complications of a twisted spleen. By all signs, it was just a K-9 illness. The vet said there was NOTHING I could have done to really save him, other than $1,400 surgery and then he expired a few minutes later. 

If dogs could only speak the native tongue!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I lost my PP Bouvier on October 25 from complications of a twisted spleen. By all signs, it was just a K-9 illness. The vet said there was NOTHING I could have done to really save him, other than $1,400 surgery and then he expired a few minutes later.
> 
> If dogs could only speak the native tongue!



I'm so sorry, Howard.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are some top cancer warnings:
http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2012/05/top-10-warning-signs-of-cancer-in-dogs-and-cats/

and some top signs of illness in general:
http://pets.webmd.com/features/pet-symptoms-6-signs-illness-dog-cat

This list from the LGD org starts with things to familiarize ourselves with when the dog is healthy, then goes on to describe what kinds of changes can indicate illness:
http://www.lgd.org/library/sickdog.htm
_
"Some of the common indications of a sick dog are lethargy, weakness, lack of appetite, weight loss, disorientation, diarrhea, vomiting, unproductive retching, bloody urine, straining to urinate, bleeding, difficulty in walking, pale mucous membrane, persistent cough and difficulty in breathing. These warning signs are helpful in accurate diagnosis of the disease."_ 
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/symptoms-of-a-sick-dog.html


It can be very helpful, as I think Howard was getting at, to read about owners who recognized some subtle change and took the dog in for tests (sometimes over the skepticism of a vet, too) and what they discovered. I do indeed believe that we know our dogs and can often just know in our gut that something is "off." 

I always learn something when I read about others' stories about such incidents.


----------



## lynn oliver (May 30, 2010)

One cough from my Dobe and I knew it was DCM, went to the Vet that afternoon and unfortunately I was right!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I lost my PP Bouvier on October 25 from complications of a twisted spleen. By all signs, it was just a K-9 illness. The vet said there was NOTHING I could have done to really save him, other than $1,400 surgery and then he expired a few minutes later.
> 
> If dogs could only speak the native tongue!


I'm real sorry to hear that Howard. Just a few days ago the exact same thing happened to another person I know. They said the same thing as well, that there really wasn't anything obvious to indicate something was wrong.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'm real sorry to hear that Howard. Just a few days ago the exact same thing happened to another person I know. They said the same thing as well, that there really wasn't anything obvious to indicate something was wrong.


Nicole take a piece of plastic wrap and put it over your face and try to breath...this is how I feel with the loss of my Bouvier ROCK. A very hard dog who was never handler hard. The reason for my post...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Nicole take a piece of plastic wrap and put it over your face and try to breath...this is how I feel with the loss of my Bouvier ROCK. A very hard dog who was never handler hard. The reason for my post...


Yes. I know that many of us know that loss.

It can be an actual physical pain in the chest and gut for me.

The thing that has helped me the most in the past is to make a deliberate effort, with each re-shock and re-stab of pain, to pull out and honor a good memory, and to deliberately try to give the dog the deserved honor and memory of joy that s/he brought to me.

Not saying it's easy ...... it's not. They are such a blessing in our lives.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard, when I lost a very beloved girl, my vet said _"You have always done what Luna needed. There was nothing more you could possibly have done here."_

I know it's the same with you, Howard.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Howard, when I lost a very beloved girl, my vet said _"You have always done what Luna needed. There was nothing more you could possibly have done here."_
> 
> I know it's the same with you, Howard.


Connie because I'm a guy, words from here can only cheapen those remarks! 

Folks just don't know the loss I'm feeling...each bush and tree that's been pissed on...each corner I've traveled, each day I've lived. =;
Thank you...


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Howard I had no idea when you first posted this that is was because you had suffered a loss.

I am truly sorry.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Lori, thank you.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Folks just don't know the loss I'm feeling...


They do, though. I sure do.

It's overwhelming.


But how fortunate are we, to experience love between different species?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Folks just don't know the loss I'm feeling...


No, not right now I don't but I assure you that I have. I once likened the pain of loss to the physical feeling of their (who or whatever it may be) energy leaving us. Sometimes that feeling is greater or less and others it's staggering to the point of being unbearable.

Yes. I do know. It's also why I am typically at a loss for words when someone is going through this. Silence is the only thing that seems appropriate.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Howard. I've cried like a baby with the loss of a lot of dogs over the years and no doubt I will again. Anyone that doesn't understand that has no heart!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm sorry too, Howard. I can understand your loss, especially having to say goodbye to our 6 yr old GSD on the operating table a few months ago.

I don't think there's any difference in feeling when losing a dog whether you are man or woman - it hurts like hell and one keeps wondering what one could have done differently. However, this is not the way to go, otherwise the healing cannot set in.

Treasure in time the good moments you spent with your dog and try to keep these in your memory.

Gill


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Treasure in time the good moments you spent with your dog and try to keep these in your memory.
> 
> Gill


 This IS the medicine that I think we all can appreciate...thanks!


----------

